# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  الى الأخت سمسمة

## أم خطاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل أستطيع ادخل لقسم القوانين العراقية ولديه بعض التغيرات والأضافات 
لا استطيع الدخول فقط التعديل يكون للمشرفين 

فلدية تعديلات لبعض القوانين 
أختكم أسماء

----------


## dina fahmy

شكرررررررررررررررررا

----------

